# [Suche]UML Übungsaufgaben & Lösungen



## emibo74 (22. Mrz 2017)

Hallo da ich bald eine Klausur über UML habe und ich noch Aufgaben brauche um zu lernen und nichts finden wollte ich hier mal fragen ob der ein oder andere was hat.
(Sollte jetzt nicht ganz gross sein^^)

Welche Diagramme ich suche(Skizze-Aufgaben nicht programmieren):
-Klassendiagramm
-Anwendungsfalldiagramm
-Aktivitätsdiagramm
-Zustandsdiagramm
-Sequenzdiagramm

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Viktim (23. Mrz 2017)

Spoiler: Tournee



*Tournee*

E ine Konzertagentur hat die Nase voll von der ganzen Zettelwirtschaft. Nie weiß man ganz genau, wo welches Konzert zu welcher Zeit stattfindet, welche Locations zur Verfügung stehen, wo sich die Mitarbeiter rumtreiben.

Infolgedessen hat die Geschäftsführung entschieden, die gesamte Tourneeplanung durch den Einsatz einer geeigneten Softwarelösung zu optimieren.

Sie sind Teil der Software- Entwicklungsabteilung in der ITK-Branche und übernehmen den Auftrag vom Kunden. Folgende Informationen stehen Ihnen für die Planung der Anwendung zur Verfügung:

Eine Tournee wird immer für einen Künstler durchgeführt, der natürlich mehrere Tourneen bestreiten kann. Jede Tournee bekommt einen Namen, unter dem sie beworben wird.

Im Prinzip besteht eine Tournee aus verschiedenen Veranstaltungen. Jede Veranstaltung findet zu einem bestimmten Datum in einer bestimmten Location statt. Veranstaltungen können Open Air Veranstaltungen sein, Club-Konzerte oder Events in Konzerthallen.

Jede Location hat einen Namen, natürlich auch eine Adresse und eine Liste aller in ihr stattfindenden Veranstaltungen.

Für jede Veranstaltung sind Mitarbeiter mit verschiedenen Jobprofilen nötig. So wird jeweils ein Sound- und Lichtmanager benötigt, zusätzlich Mitarbeiter zum Bühnenaufbau und als Security.

Mitarbeiter haben einen Vor- und Nachnamen, eine Adresse und eine Bankverbindung. Darüber hinaus wissen sie, auf welchen Veranstaltungen sie eingesetzt werden.




Aufgaben:


Entwerfen Sie ein Klassendiagramm in UML, in dem Sie alle Klassen und ihre Beziehungen zueinander darstellen.


Kardinalitäten sind optional






Spoiler: Aufgabe Bibliothek



Die Oldenburger Landesbibliothek benötigt ein neues Bibliothekssystem und hat die
OOsoft GmbH mit der Entwicklung des Systems beauftragt.
Nachdem Herr Brandt den Auftrag für die Raiffeisenbank
Varel-Nordenham eG sehr erfolgreich abschließen konnte,
wird ihm die Verantwortung für die Durchführung des
Projektes übertragen.
Glücklicherweise hat ein Mitglied des Projektteams bereits
mit dem Bibliotheksleiter gesprochen, als der Vertrag für
das Projekt ausgehandelt wurde. Er hat schon einmal einige der Vorgänge, die in der
Bibliothek vorkommen, in Textform festgehalten:
Vorgänge in der Landesbibliothek Oldenburg
Die Landesbibliothek Oldenburg besitzt Bücher, Zeitschriften
und CDs. Diese Medien können von eingetragenen Benutzern der
Bibliothek
ausgeliehen
werden.
Um
sich
als
Benutzer
auszuweisen,
muss
der
Benutzer
beim
Ausleihen
seinen
Bibliotheksausweis vorlegen. Beim Bücher-Zurückgeben, muss er
seinen Bibliotheksausweis ebenfalls vorlegen.
Ist ein Medium ausgeliehen, so kann es für den Benutzer
vorgemerkt werden. Wird ein vorgemerktes Medium zurückgegeben,
so wird der Vorbesteller benachrichtigt. Holt dieser das Buch
nicht binnen einer Woche ab, so verfällt die Vormerkung. Wird
die Leihfrist überschritten, so wird der Benutzer gemahnt.
Der Medienbestand wird regelmäßig durch Zukäufe erweitert,
welche dann in die Bibliothek aufgenommen werden müssen.
Verlorene Medien müssen dagegen aus dem Bibliotheksbestand
entfernt werden.
Aufgaben
1. Lesen Sie den Text „Vorgänge in der Landesbibliothek Oldenburg“ und leiten
Sie daraus Anwendungsfälle ab.
2. Erstellen Sie in der Gruppe ein Anwendungsfalldiagramm. Sie können auch
eigene Anwendungsfälle ergänzen. Verwenden Sie aber nicht mehr als zehn
Anwendungsfälle!
3. Zeichnen Sie das Anwendungsfalldiagramm auf einen Flipchartbogen. Achten
Sie darauf, dass das Diagramm noch aus einer gewissen Entfernung lesbar sein
sollte! Jeder bereitet sich auf die Präsentation vor. (Wer den anderen Schülern
den eigenen Diagramm-Entwurf vorstellt, bestimmt der Lehrer!)





Spoiler: Noch eine Aufgabe



*Übungsaufgabe Anwendungsfalldiagramm*


*Aufgabe 1*
Zu Werbezwecken erstellt Ihre Firma eine Zeitung. Sie haben nun die Aufgabe, das Anwendungsfalldiagramm zu erstellen, welches den Geschäftsprozess des Zeitschriftenumlaufs unterstützt.


Beim Zeitschriftenumlauf wird jede neu erstellte Zeitschrift zunächst von der Bibliothek registriert.


Dann werten die Mitarbeiter die Zeitschrift inhaltlich aus.


Welche Mitarbeiter die Zeitschrift Korrektur gelesen haben, soll auf einem Laufzettel vermerkt werden. Dieser wird im Sekretariat erstellt.


Wenn der letzte Leser die Zeitschrift gelesen hat, wird die Zeitschrift in der Bibliothek archiviert.


Zeichnen Sie das Anwendungsfalldiagramm mit Bleistift und Papier!



*Aufgabe 2*
Der Buchhandel „Mein Buch“ will seinen Verkauf modernisieren. Sie sollen die Kundenkartei von Mein Buch durch ein neu zu entwickelndes Softwaresystem ersetzen. In einem ersten Treffen wurden die folgenden Sachverhalte und Anforderungen identifiziert:


Mein Buch hat bereits ein EDV-System im Einsatz. Dieses soll an das von Ihnen zu entwickelnde System angeschlossen werden.


Das zu entwickelnde System soll dem Mitarbeiter erlauben, einem Kunden Angebote zu unterbreiten. Die Angebote werden dann über das alte EDV-System an den Kunden weitergegeben. Ein Kunde kann daraufhin sowohl online über das angeschlossene EDV-System bestellen oder auch per Fax. Die Bestellungen werden von Hand eingegeben.


Mitarbeiter können neue Kundendateien anlegen und bestehende aktualisieren. Es gibt Geschäftsund Privatkunden. Nur Geschäftskunden ist ein zuständiger Sachbearbeiter zugeordnet.


Die Kunden selbst sollen online Zugriff auf die über sie gespeicherten Daten bekommen.


Zu jeder Bestellung wird eine Liste von Einzelposten gespeichert.


Um herauszufinden, welche Autoren besonders beliebt sind, wird regelmäßig und vollautomatisch ein Verkaufsbericht erstellt und ausgedruckt. Diese Berichte werden nicht gespeichert, da sie jederzeit reproduzierbar sind.


Zeichnen Sie das Anwendungsfalldiagramm mit Bleistift und Papier!



So, viel Glück 

Mehr hab ich nicht


----------



## emibo74 (23. Mrz 2017)

Viktim hat gesagt.:


> Spoiler: Tournee
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die schönen Aufgaben  genau das habe ich gesucht


----------



## Viktim (23. Mrz 2017)

Freut mich!


----------



## krgewb (23. Mrz 2017)

Ohne Musterlösung weiß er doch nicht ob es richtig ist.


----------



## Viktim (24. Mrz 2017)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Ohne Musterlösung weiß er doch nicht ob es richtig ist.


Eine gibt es, den Rest hab ich selber nicht


----------



## biyal04 (11. Jul 2017)

hi, ich hab bald einen mündliche Klausur Thema UML, spezifisch Klassendiagram, wer kann mir helfen und paar aufgaben mit Lösungen schicken, ich würde euch sehr dankbar sein


----------

